# HS621 & HS521 Experiences



## Northe2 (Dec 14, 2018)

I own 3 of the HS621. 1st, somewhat rusted, but good running condition. 2nd -is in very good condition with no rust. 3rd - no rust, engine runs, but is for parts. Many parts are still available at partstree.com.

Read about them here on this site and have picked up a few used ones. Great snowblower for light to less than 7 or 8 inches of snow. Can handle very wet snow. Can clear the end of the driveway better than HS520. Reason I sold HS520. Does Have a small gas tank.

One major concern is the augers welds crack.

If buying used, then
1. Make sure bucket is not rusted out on bottom where scraper blade is attached
2. Inspect at all sides of the auger for cracks in welds
3. Run engine for more than 3 minutes without choke after normal warm up. Fuel deliver issue will present itself by stalling or surging. Issue with fuel age , tank, fuel line, or carburetor or variation of all 4.
4. The auger spins proper with no binding or clunking sound.
5. Excessive wear of rubber wipers/paddles. Most I have seen advertised need new rubber wipers/auger paddles.
5. If all well with engine, bucket, and auger, then replacement Honda OEM paddles set run about $55 to $70 alone and scraper is about another $25. Missing hardware is extra...

I have purchased 3/8" reinforced conveyor belting as a alternative to Honda OEM paddles with excellent results. Only issue is you have to trace them from existing new set, cut them, drill bolt holes yourself and it is not easy.


----------

